# Missing Link to Better Health - MAGNESIUM



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2013)

I take a Magnesium Citrate supplement daily, and take occasional Epsom salt baths and use topical Magnesium Oil when needed for muscle pain/cramps.  Great article and info here...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=27757


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks SB.  I'm going out to lick my mag wheels right now.


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 10, 2013)

We use Epsom salts in the bath, or for soaking feet.
Then we discard the water, around the lemon tree.


----------



## terra (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been taking Magnesium capsules (1 per day) for quite a few years now.... don't know if it's the Placebo effect but I don't get painful leg cramps
anymore.

If it works... don't question why, just do it !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

It really works, the magnesium oil on a leg cramp will give relief in seconds.  Magnesium relaxes the muscles.  I keep my oil handy on the bottom shelf in the bathroom, because sometimes when I'm kneeling or squatting doing housework, I'll get a painful cramp on the bottom of my foot...don't like to hobble around too much trying to get to the oil.


----------



## Anne (Dec 22, 2013)

Another good article on Magnesium deficiencies; possible symptoms, and solutions.  It also links deficiencies to diabetes & heart problems.

http://www.bronevanskinesiology.com...ficiency-be-driving-most-of-our-ailments.html


----------



## kel397 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah ha - this has reminded me to go back to my magnesium tablets for cramps - obviously it does work.


----------

